# Các Chị Em Yêu Thích Nhạc Trữ Tình Thì Vào Tám Cho Vui Nhé!!!!



## hoangvan (23 Tháng tư 2014)

Thực tế mà nói, cộng đồng người yêu thích nhạc trữ tình càng ngày càng ít đi nên mình muốn lập topic này để những ai trong diễn đàn có sở thích giống mình thì chia sẻ. Hiện tại giờ nhạc trẻ càng ngày càng phát triển cả phần sâu và phần rộng nên nhạc trữ tình xưa dần dần bị giảm độ “ sủng ái”. Cũng bởi lẽ người trẻ càng ngày càng đông lên, còn người già thì ngày càng rụng dần đi. Tuy nhiên, những ai đã trot yêu mến dòng nhạc này rồi thì sẽ chẳng bao giờ thay đổi quan điểm của mình. Mình nói có đúng không hả các mẹ????

Dòng nhạc trữ tình thì thường người ta ngầm hiểu là nhạc của :Trịnh Công Sơn, Ngô Thụy Miên, Vũ Thành An, Từ Công Phụng, Lê Uyên Phương, Phạm Duy... Và những ca sĩ thể hiện dòng nhạc này phải kể đến những cái tên như : Elvis Phương, Khánh Ly, Tuấn Ngọc, Chế Linh,… Mà điều đáng nói là những giọng ca bất hủ này tuổi cũng đã cao và hầu hết đều sống tại hải ngoại. Nếu có xem thì mình cũng chỉ xem được qua băng đĩa thôi chứ hiếm khi có cơ hội được xem trực tiếp ( Cũng mơ ước có một lần được xem  ). 

Mà mình cũng không hiểu sao , thời buổi giờ việc đi lại cũng khá dễ dàng mà sao những ca sĩ này hiếm khi về Việt Nam tổ chức chương trình liveshow quá các mẹ nhỉ? Dù sao thì cũng là quê hương mà!


----------



## BichDiep (23 Tháng tư 2014)

Không phải là họ không muốn đâu bạn, vì nhiều năm xa quê nên khi trở về họ gặp nhiều khó khăn trong việc tổ chức lắm, phải chọn đơn vị tổ chức, giấy phép, địa điểm này nọ nữa. Không giống mấy ca sĩ bây giờ ra MV, làm liveshow như gà đẻ trứng. Chứ những người có tên tuổi ở dòng nhạc xưa người ta có tâm và chọn lựa kỹ lắm.
Mình cũng hay nghe nhạc xưa, cũng thích được nghe trực tiếp, mình và ông xã hay đi phòng trà lắm nhưng thấy vẫn chưa đã. Muốn một lần được nghe liveshow quá.  Nghe nói sắp có liveshow Khánh Ly mà tận Hà Nội. Buồn mấy phút vì mình ở Thành Phố.


----------



## phuongpham (23 Tháng tư 2014)

Chị nói đúng đấy ạ. Thực sự mà nói nhạc trẻ giờ em không nghe nổi. Không phải tất cả nhưng hầu hết đều mang tính chất giải trí, hời hợt cả về giai điệu lẫn lời hát. Còn thời của tụi mình thì bài nào ra bài nấy. Lời hát thì thâm thúy, giai điệu thì dễ đi vào lòng người!!! Thế cho nên đến bây giờ các ca khúc đó vẫn cứ sống mãi là lí do vì đó. 

Còn về chuyện ca sĩ hải ngoại về nước làm Liveshow thì đâu phải nói là được đâu chị ơi. Em có mấy người bạn làm chương trình ca nhạc, tụi nó nói mỗi lần làm chương trình phải xin giấy phép này nọ cực lắm. Ca sĩ trong nước thì dễ, chứ ca sĩ hải ngoại là cực kì khó và phức tạp. Với lại mấy ca sĩ hải ngoại cũng già rồi... Đi đi về về sức đâu mà làm.


----------



## hoangtrang (23 Tháng tư 2014)

hoangvan đã viết:


> Thực tế mà nói, cộng đồng người yêu thích nhạc trữ tình càng ngày càng ít đi nên mình muốn lập topic này để những ai trong diễn đàn có sở thích giống mình thì chia sẻ. Hiện tại giờ nhạc trẻ càng ngày càng phát triển cả phần sâu và phần rộng nên nhạc trữ tình xưa dần dần bị giảm độ “ sủng ái”. Cũng bởi lẽ người trẻ càng ngày càng đông lên, còn người già thì ngày càng rụng dần đi. Tuy nhiên, những ai đã trot yêu mến dòng nhạc này rồi thì sẽ chẳng bao giờ thay đổi quan điểm của mình. Mình nói có đúng không hả các mẹ????
> 
> Dòng nhạc trữ tình thì thường người ta ngầm hiểu là nhạc của :Trịnh Công Sơn, Ngô Thụy Miên, Vũ Thành An, Từ Công Phụng, Lê Uyên Phương, Phạm Duy... Và những ca sĩ thể hiện dòng nhạc này phải kể đến những cái tên như : Elvis Phương, Khánh Ly, Tuấn Ngọc, Chế Linh,… Mà điều đáng nói là những giọng ca bất hủ này tuổi cũng đã cao và hầu hết đều sống tại hải ngoại. Nếu có xem thì mình cũng chỉ xem được qua băng đĩa thôi chứ hiếm khi có cơ hội được xem trực tiếp ( Cũng mơ ước có một lần được xem  ).
> 
> Mà mình cũng không hiểu sao , thời buổi giờ việc đi lại cũng khá dễ dàng mà sao những ca sĩ này hiếm khi về Việt Nam tổ chức chương trình liveshow quá các mẹ nhỉ? Dù sao thì cũng là quê hương mà!



Mình thì thích nhạc của Elvis Phương nhất...Mà mình nghe nói Elvis Phương về Việt Nam sống luôn rồi mà. Thấy ổng cũng đi hát ở nhiều phòng trà, sân khấu ca nhạc trong thành phố lắm. Tại chị không biết thôi...


----------



## linhhoa (23 Tháng tư 2014)

Các chị thấy sao chứ tôi không thể hiểu nỗi ngày nay nhạc nhẽo nó chả ra làm sao? Nhiều người hát mà tôi không nghe được, nghe giọng khỏe đó mà hát không rõ chữ. Như chú Elvis Phương á, đã 70 rồi mà hát vẫn rất khỏe, lời nghe rất rõ.


----------



## thutram (23 Tháng tư 2014)

linhhoa đã viết:


> Các chị thấy sao chứ tôi không thể hiểu nỗi ngày nay nhạc nhẽo nó chả ra làm sao? Nhiều người hát mà tôi không nghe được, nghe giọng khỏe đó mà hát không rõ chữ. Như chú Elvis Phương á, đã 70 rồi mà hát vẫn rất khỏe, lời nghe rất rõ.


Đúng rồi đó. Sáng nay vào Vnexpress coi thấy chú Elvis Phương hát bài Dòng Đời hay ơi là hay 
_"Giọng hát của ông qua mấy chục năm dường như vẫn không thay đổi: hào sảng, tự nhiên và đầy nội lực."_


----------



## hoangtrang (23 Tháng tư 2014)

linhhoa đã viết:


> Các chị thấy sao chứ tôi không thể hiểu nỗi ngày nay nhạc nhẽo nó chả ra làm sao? Nhiều người hát mà tôi không nghe được, nghe giọng khỏe đó mà hát không rõ chữ. Như chú Elvis Phương á, đã 70 rồi mà hát vẫn rất khỏe, lời nghe rất rõ.



Ủa mà có thật là Elvis Phương 70 tuổi không vậy chị??? Em cứ nghĩ là hơn 50 tuổi thôi chứ???. Hôm trước em từng đi nghe Elvis Phương hát live. Nếu mà nghe giọng hát không thôi thì em cứ nghĩ là giọng của người hơn 30 tuổi thôi.


----------



## linhhoa (23 Tháng tư 2014)

hoangtrang đã viết:


> Ủa mà có thật là Elvis Phương 70 tuổi không vậy chị??? Em cứ nghĩ là hơn 50 tuổi thôi chứ???. Hôm trước em từng đi nghe Elvis Phương hát live. Nếu mà nghe giọng hát không thôi thì em cứ nghĩ là giọng của người hơn 30 tuổi thôi.


Đúng đó *hoangtrang. *Chú sinh năm 1945. Và nghe nói chú đi hát được hơn 50 năm rồi


----------



## huongnhai (23 Tháng tư 2014)

Thích nhất giọng ca của Khánh Ly. Nếu mà nói về nhạc Trịnh Công Sơn thì chỉ có Khánh Ly là người chuyên trị thôi. Đến giờ mình vẫn chưa nghe ai hát nhạc Trịnh mà qua Khánh Lý cả. Những người hát nghe hay thì có hay nhưng không có chất. Có lẽ cũng là do cái duyên trời định...


----------



## thutram (23 Tháng tư 2014)

linhhoa đã viết:


> Đúng đó *hoangtrang. *Chú sinh năm 1945. Và nghe nói chú đi hát được hơn 50 năm rồi


Chính xác là 54 năm đó hai chị. Sáng nay em đọc báo thấy tin chú chuẩn bị có liveshow kỷ niệm 54 năm ca hát nè. Nghe đâu là chương trình Sol Vàng - Chút gì để nhớ... Đang hỏi xã em coi có đi không nè. :x


----------



## BichDiep (23 Tháng tư 2014)

Rất thích Khánh Ly và cả Trịnh Vĩnh Trinh hát nhạc Trịnh nữa. Khánh Ly thật da diết còn giọng hát của Trịnh Vĩnh Trinh lại đem đến nhạc Trịnh một sự trong sáng đến không ngờ. Hi vọng sẽ có một lần được đi xem cô Khánh Ly hay cô Trịnh Vĩnh Trinh hát nhạc Trịnh


----------



## cothienduong (23 Tháng tư 2014)

hoangvan đã viết:


> Thực tế mà nói, cộng đồng người yêu thích nhạc trữ tình càng ngày càng ít đi nên mình muốn lập topic này để những ai trong diễn đàn có sở thích giống mình thì chia sẻ. Hiện tại giờ nhạc trẻ càng ngày càng phát triển cả phần sâu và phần rộng nên nhạc trữ tình xưa dần dần bị giảm độ “ sủng ái”. Cũng bởi lẽ người trẻ càng ngày càng đông lên, còn người già thì ngày càng rụng dần đi. Tuy nhiên, những ai đã trot yêu mến dòng nhạc này rồi thì sẽ chẳng bao giờ thay đổi quan điểm của mình. Mình nói có đúng không hả các mẹ????
> 
> Dòng nhạc trữ tình thì thường người ta ngầm hiểu là nhạc của :Trịnh Công Sơn, Ngô Thụy Miên, Vũ Thành An, Từ Công Phụng, Lê Uyên Phương, Phạm Duy... Và những ca sĩ thể hiện dòng nhạc này phải kể đến những cái tên như : Elvis Phương, Khánh Ly, Tuấn Ngọc, Chế Linh,… Mà điều đáng nói là những giọng ca bất hủ này tuổi cũng đã cao và hầu hết đều sống tại hải ngoại. Nếu có xem thì mình cũng chỉ xem được qua băng đĩa thôi chứ hiếm khi có cơ hội được xem trực tiếp ( Cũng mơ ước có một lần được xem  ).
> 
> Mà mình cũng không hiểu sao , thời buổi giờ việc đi lại cũng khá dễ dàng mà sao những ca sĩ này hiếm khi về Việt Nam tổ chức chương trình liveshow quá các mẹ nhỉ? Dù sao thì cũng là quê hương mà!



Em rất thích nhạc trữ tình nè chị. Thực ra lứa tuổi thích dòng nhạc này đa phần là người lớn lớn và có tuổi một chút. Nhạc cũng có tuổi mà chị. Mấy đứa trẻ thì đâu thể nào nghe mấy dòng nhạc như mình nghe được vì nó có hiểu được đâu. Đến một độ tuổi nhất định nào đó thì nó sẽ hiểu và yêu thích dòng nhạc này thôi à. Giống như em , Hồi còn trẻ em chẳng bao giờ nghe nhạc Trịnh, Ngô Thụy Miên,... Nhưng khi càng lớn, càng trưởng thành, tiếp xúc nhiều với đắng cay cuộc đời, tình yêu,... thì lại càng thấm những xúc cảm mà bài hát mang đến. Thế là thích thôi!!!

Bên cạnh đó thì cũng một số bài hát nhạc trẻ nhưng rất hay cả về ca từ lẫn giai điệu. Nói chung là nghe nhạc có gu thẩm mĩ một chút là okie thôi!!


----------



## thutram (24 Tháng tư 2014)

Em thì em thích nhạc trẻ lẫn nhạc trữ tình. Nhạc trữ tình ca từ rất sâu sắc, nhiều ngôn từ nghe là thích ngay.:x


----------



## jennypham (25 Tháng tư 2014)

thutram đã viết:


> Chính xác là 54 năm đó hai chị. Sáng nay em đọc báo thấy tin chú chuẩn bị có liveshow kỷ niệm 54 năm ca hát nè. Nghe đâu là chương trình Sol Vàng - Chút gì để nhớ... Đang hỏi xã em coi có đi không nè. :x



Mình cũng biết đến liveshow này của Elvis Phương. Mới hôm qua hôm kia vô tình search mấy bài hát của chú Elvis Phương thì thấy rất nhiều bài báo đưa tin chú chuẩn bị làm Liveshow. Phải công nhận, từng tuổi này rồi mà vẫn hát như thời trai trẻ thì Elvis Phương thuộc vào hàng đặc biệt luôn. Bằng tuổi bố em mà nếu có lỡ đi chung ngoài đường thì người ta nhầm là cha con có ngày đó chứ. Cụ nhà em thì già yếu rồi... bệnh tật thì liên miên. Còn chú Elvis Phương thì cứ phơi phới khỏe mạnh. Thật khâm phục!!!


----------



## hoangtrang (25 Tháng tư 2014)

jennypham đã viết:


> Mình cũng biết đến liveshow này của Elvis Phương. Mới hôm qua hôm kia vô tình search mấy bài hát của chú Elvis Phương thì thấy rất nhiều bài báo đưa tin chú chuẩn bị làm Liveshow. Phải công nhận, từng tuổi này rồi mà vẫn hát như thời trai trẻ thì Elvis Phương thuộc vào hàng đặc biệt luôn. Bằng tuổi bố em mà nếu có lỡ đi chung ngoài đường thì người ta nhầm là cha con có ngày đó chứ. Cụ nhà em thì già yếu rồi... bệnh tật thì liên miên. Còn chú Elvis Phương thì cứ phơi phới khỏe mạnh. Thật khâm phục!!!



Phải chương trình này không???

http://giaitri.vnexpress.net/tin-tu...m-liveshow-truyen-hinh-truc-tiep-2981743.html


----------



## jennypham (25 Tháng tư 2014)

Đúng chương trình này đó chị à.  Chắc sắp tới em tính mua vé để xem. 

P/s: Mà nhìn hình này em cũng còn chưa tin là chú Elvis Phương đã 70 tuổi luôn đó các chị à.


----------



## hoangtrang (25 Tháng tư 2014)

jennypham đã viết:


> Đúng chương trình này đó chị à.  Chắc sắp tới em tính mua vé để xem.
> 
> P/s: Mà nhìn hình này em cũng còn chưa tin là chú Elvis Phương đã 70 tuổi luôn đó các chị à.



Chị biết mua vé chương trình này ở đâu không??? chia sẻ cho em luôn để có gì em rủ ông xã em đi xem. Ông xã em cũng mê Elvis Phương lắm!!! 

Cám ơn chị trước nha!


----------



## thutram (25 Tháng tư 2014)

My Way nghe quá hay các chị ơi. Em là em quyết định đi mừng sinh nhật anh xã rồi hihi
http://www.jetstudio.com.vn/sol-vang/video/488?videoid=938


----------



## huongnhai (6 Tháng năm 2014)

Evis Phương là một trong những ca sĩ mà mình đặc biệt yêu thích từ nhỏ đến giờ . Giọng hát của chú giống như ăn sâu vào máu của mình rồi ấy. Phải kể đến những bài hát nổi tiếng và gắn liền với tên tuổi của Elvis Phương như : " Bài thánh ca buồn" , " Vết thù trên lưng ngựa hoang" , " Đàn Bà",.... Những bài hát đã được Elvis Phương thể hiện rồi thì những ca sĩ sau hát lại cũng chẳng thể hay bằng. Theo cá nhân mình nghĩ là như vậy!! Không biết các chị sao???


----------



## cothienduong (6 Tháng năm 2014)

huongnhai đã viết:


> Evis Phương là một trong những ca sĩ mà mình đặc biệt yêu thích từ nhỏ đến giờ . Giọng hát của chú giống như ăn sâu vào máu của mình rồi ấy. Phải kể đến những bài hát nổi tiếng và gắn liền với tên tuổi của Elvis Phương như : " Bài thánh ca buồn" , " Vết thù trên lưng ngựa hoang" , " Đàn Bà",.... Những bài hát đã được Elvis Phương thể hiện rồi thì những ca sĩ sau hát lại cũng chẳng thể hay bằng. Theo cá nhân mình nghĩ là như vậy!! Không biết các chị sao???



Chị nói cũng có phần đúng! Chắc có lẽ chị hâm mộ Elvis Phương quá nên mới có nhận định như vậy thôi. Chứ sau này vẫn có nhiều ca sĩ hát lại những bài này cũng rất hay mà!!! Nhất là bài " Bài thánh ca buồn" đó!!!


----------



## huongnhai (6 Tháng năm 2014)

cothienduong đã viết:


> Chị nói cũng có phần đúng! Chắc có lẽ chị hâm mộ Elvis Phương quá nên mới có nhận định như vậy thôi. Chứ sau này vẫn có nhiều ca sĩ hát lại những bài này cũng rất hay mà!!! Nhất là bài " Bài thánh ca buồn" đó!!!



Đúng là có rất nhiều lớp ca sĩ sau này hát lại những bài hát của chú Elvis Phương. Hay thì vẫn hay nhưng cái chất nó không có bằng.


----------



## cothienduong (6 Tháng năm 2014)

huongnhai đã viết:


> Đúng là có rất nhiều lớp ca sĩ sau này hát lại những bài hát của chú Elvis Phương. Hay thì vẫn hay nhưng cái chất nó không có bằng.


 
Nói chung thì nên nói một cách khách quan một chút. Mình thì thấy lớp ca sĩ sau này có rất nhiều người giỏi mà!


----------



## linhhoa (11 Tháng năm 2014)

cothienduong đã viết:


> Nói chung thì nên nói một cách khách quan một chút. Mình thì thấy lớp ca sĩ sau này có rất nhiều người giỏi mà!



Đúng là có nhiều người giỏi nhưng " chất" thì rất hiếm... Chỉ đếm được trên đầu ngón tay. Và những ca sĩ được công chúng yêu mến lại càng ít hơn nữa.


----------



## giaynam (1 Tháng sáu 2014)

mình kết nhất nhạc trịnh


----------



## Tố Uyên (11 Tháng bảy 2014)

Em thì mê nhất Tuấn Ngọc, hát live mà hay hơn nghe đĩa


----------

